# Be cognizent of the little ones in the work place



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a truly heartwarming story about the bond formed between a little 5-year-old girl and some construction workers that will make you believe that we all can make a difference when we give a child the gift of our time.

A young family moved into a house, next to a vacant lot. One day, a Construction crew turned up to start building a house on the empty lot.

The young family's 5-year-old daughter naturally took an interest in all the activity going on next door and spent much of each day observing the workers.

Eventually the construction crew, all of them "gems-in-the-rough," more or less, adopted her as a kind of project mascot. They chatted with her, let her sit with them while they had coffee and lunch breaks, and gave her little jobs to do here and there to make her feel important.

At the end of the first week, they even presented her with a pay envelope containing ten dollars. The little girl took this home to her mother who suggested that she take her ten dollars "pay" she'd received to the bank the next day to start a savings account.

When the girl and her mom got to the bank, the teller was equally impressed and asked the little girl how she had come by her very own pay check at such a young age.. The little girl proudly replied, "I worked last week with a real construction crew building the new house next door to us."

"Oh my goodness gracious," said the teller, "and will you be working on the house again this week, too?"

The little girl replied, "I will, if those assholes at Lowe's ever deliver the damn sheet rock…"


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Great one Rand *** star rated

jamie
glad you posted the clean version LoL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

that's my big bro

thanks rand
i needed that


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh!! I really needed it!

Lew


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you for that…I needed a good funny.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL That was a coffee tosser. Thanks


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

Well played - ya got me. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Great laugh….thanks Rand for the light moment. Here I was all set for a heartwarming tale and got suckered at the end….great story.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I am thinking if she is waiting on Lowes, she won't be working anytime soon.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Say "Good night Gracie"

You gotta love it.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

That is too funny. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Very good.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Rand-That's funny!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Great one. I needed that fixing to go into a meeting, And its not going to be fun but I will have a smile on my face and you put it there.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I still laughing Rand 
after several hours and it did cost me the best of four hours to save the laptop
a half mug of coffee with sucer ain´t the easyest to get out of them just so you know it 

you just got to love a girl with such a punchline

thank´s Rand

Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That was a GOOD ONE!! ROFALMAO…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Great, Rand, I sent it as an email to Sherie as well.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

I've heard this story before and even so I was LMAO again. Love it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Somebody owes me a new keyboard 

Now THAT …. was FUNNY !

[credit to Jim Bertelson for pointing me toward it. Probably would have missed it, without the navigational aid !]


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Neil, I'd rather owe you than beat you out of it.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I love this one.
Thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

That was funny, and TRUE.


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

Rand great story I wasnt aware you worked at lowes congrats on the new job.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

That is histerical, but my 4 year old is now asking me what is so funny!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

To funny! I love it!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you, I am still laughing. How many of us are mentally going back over all our conversations when 
young ears were nearby? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

You just gotta love those kids. Reminds me of a comment my nephew made years ago when he was ask what he had been doing beacuse of the smell on his clothes. He had just been helping his grandpa clean out the outhouse, so I will leave the comment to your on thoughts.

Oh and since I service computers to pay for my woodworking "and everything else" just a reminder to all of you to keep your bottled water,coffe,engery drinks and beer far away from your computer, they just don't work well when placed together.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I know what you meen Richard , but it seems to me its only when I get cought here on L J 
it goes wrong …..LOL
and since its a woodworking learning place I have to count the repairmoney on my shop accaunt
.............not funny but the boss of the house has spoken 

take care
Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennis, Neil and Richard…Does this mean I must pre-post a disclaimer for keyboard damage with each joke?


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Rand, I don't think so. We just need to remember to do it before we read your posts.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Rand, Dennis has a collection of coffee soaked keyboards. You remember the son in law post we did. I think he soaked on then. Dennis we need to get you a keyboard cover. And a bib 
I want you guys to know this kind of fun is a very big highlight of my day. Good friends and good humor.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I went back to count the number of keyboards Dennis has ruined. I think HE is the problem ;-P. Maybe if we appoint Silke as his keeper, then he can only have coffee when she is there to supervise him. lol Might be the early stages of his second childhood. lol

By the way, ,He has two more ruined keyboards than he has wooden planes. Just for the record. lol


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

now you ruined my day Rand :-(
I stopped counting after the first twenty ,can´t count higher …... LOL

but just for the record I most have 1 more plane than keyboards when a little 
package arive from England with no. 113 ,no. 50 and no.130 stanley´s

yes Superdav I agree with you that these kind of post gives the little exstra but expencive …..LOL

take care and know a good loagh is the best meds. there is

Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Wonderful story Rand and so convincingly genuine. Thanks for the heartwarming and the laugh!


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

New Keybopard just ordered as coffee some how got spiut in the keynoard. Oh I norrowed this and posted it on another site hope you fon't mind.
Jerry


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Jerry, The more people that get a chuckle, the better the world is for that moment.Knock yourself out.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I think you most have a ½ part of the keyboard manufactury or something like that … 
after the last comment Rand….


Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennnis, ssshhh I'm making money by the bucketful.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

that was hilarious I can see what effect the younger kids have when they listen to what I say somethimes


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG LOL. I'm starting to REALLY like you, LilRed


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Al. I bet you say that to all us good looking guys. lol blush


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Being fantastically attractive myself, it's hard to ignore another beauty


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

okay I close my mouth …. LOL
but then you better make me a year free keyboards …. no wait I remember something about 
you said the payment will stay in the system forever …. I go to the thinking room …. has to be solved


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennis, did you say thinking room or stinking room? What ever you come up with, remember that my keyboards have no insulation on the wires. They only cost $.50 each to manufacture and I will be happy to send you a lifetime supply at no charge except for the shipping and handling at $50 each. Watch the mail, they are coming via Singapore.

Hey Al, welcome to The Mutual Admiration Society.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------

